# K&n sri now available



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

*K&amp;n sri now available*

Can I get one in California?? That looks like a Carb sticker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> Can I get one in California?? That looks like a Carb sticker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Not CARB legal yet


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Ah, bummer. I’ll be waiting. [emoji108][emoji108][emoji108]. Btw any updates on a turbo kit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> Btw any updates on a turbo kit?



eepwallA:


----------

